
The Email Habits That Make People Hate You - brk
http://www.pickthebrain.com/blog/the-email-habits-that-make-people-hate-you/
======
ilamont
This is a pretty weak list -- make sure your emails have a point, don't use
bad grammar, etc.

~~~
brk
True comment. It had one or two good points, but not all 10.

However, I've received enough emails that don't seem to follow ANY of these
suggestions that maybe someone can benefit from it :)

